# Snow dogs!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The girls love to romp in the snow!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! Those are wonderful! :biggrin: They are all having so much fun! I love the three in their coats...so cute!

I can't believe how BIG Zuri is!!!  She looks almost as big as Bailey! Is she?? :smile:

ETA: Where's Emmy? Too much for her hips? :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh and all the props go to camera man Jon (jdatwood)!!!!

Zuri isn't that big...it's just perspective. She's about 65 pounds now, about the size of Emmy just a tad taller though


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing photos! Those made my day!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

awwwm so much fun!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SNOW LADIES!!! Such pretty girls. And they're all stylin' too in their fancy coats. :wink: And Shiloh, of course, is gorgeous with her OWN fancy coat. :biggrin:

Nice pics!!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pics looks like there having a blast!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures! That almost makes me want to play in the snow! Almost.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, loved them, and thanks for sharing. They made my day. Funny, it's after midnight here and I just got done brooming more runways for us and the dogs to get around and do their business. Fifteen years ago I was loving this lifestyle, siberians, snow, all the physical activity, now I just feel like a noodle. I just shoveled and broomed the deck for the 3rd time since coming home from work at 6PM EST. I'm wondering if siberians and malamutes might still enjoy living further south, this cold, and the godawful heating bills are making me dislike winter. To say nothing of some of the new aches and pains from falling off sleds and bikes while running dogs over the years. I still marvel at Chalie Boulding running the Iditarod in his late 60's, and being competitive too. 

I do have to admit the snow was beautiful and the dogs were romping and happy, and at their age each winter they still see and enjoy is special. Okay, I just talked myself out of being grumpy. Thanks for sharing those photos guys!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of your gorgeous girls! 

Where's Emmy?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Emmy was at home with her sister and mother (my moms dogs) because I'm dog sitting them while she is out of town. We took all the girls to the park but in two separate outings because trying to keep track of 7 dogs all at once is a bit difficult! And by the second outing Jon's fingers were too cold to snap photos! It was only like 7 degrees out that say


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

As usual, BEAUTIFUL pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wanna come play too.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool coats!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man! They look like they had so much fun! Zuri has gotten huge! How old is she now?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zuri is almost 7 months old!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Great photos! What a bunch of lucky girls :biggrin:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. The girls are beautiful and it looks like you all had funarty:. Hope Jon's fingers thaw soon. Great pictures.


----------

